# Rouge Bunny Rouge Swatches



## Allura Beauty (Apr 8, 2014)

Silk Aether Long-Lasting Cream Eye Shadows: Chiffon Ringlet, Atlas Swallowtail, Brocade Skipper


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 10, 2014)

Rouge Seas of Illumination Highlighting Liquid in Sea of Tranquility


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 15, 2014)

Gleaming Temptations Lip Gloss in Blameless


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 22, 2014)

Long-Lasting Eye Shadows: Sweet Dust Seriema, Bejewelled Skylark, Electrifying Storm Petrel, and Periwinkle Cardinal


----------

